# No audio from Oppo BDP-93 and Denon 2808 AVR



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,
I need help with my set up. I have the Oppo BDP-93 player, Denon 2808i AVR and the Panasonic vt60 65". I use very new Mediabridge HDMI cables with 3D capability. 
I get crisp video but no audio when the main feature movie starts. Audio comes through during the preview before the feature movie starts, but not the feature movie itself. Video is not affected. 
I am thinking it has to do with my setting for audio processing but can't figure out where I went wrong. 


I have done all I can and need help please fixing this issue please. Thank you.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you have HDMI connections to the Denon? Is the Oppo set to route audio via HDMI? 

For the input on the Denon that you are using, do you have it set to HDMI? I assume so since you are getting video, unless you are running HDMI only to your Panasonic. Cables have to go from Oppo to Denon, then Denon to your TV. Is that how you are connected?

Do you get surround on other sources?


----------



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes I do. HDMI from bdp to receiver and from receiver to tv. No other device is connected


----------



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

Just stumbled on the problem. In the "HDMI settings of the bdp menu, the output was set to output only video..I did not even know the player had that capability. I have watched movies on this thing until recently, then poof! No audio. And I know I never went anywhere near that setting. 
This is one of the reasons electronics generally hack me off. The unpredictable behaviors. Why can't input X be relied on to consistently give output Y?


----------

